# What...there Are Racist Doctors?  Doctor Mocking And Being Totally Dis-re-spect-ful



## RocStar (Jun 17, 2018)

*ER Doctor Suspended After Mocking Patient Suffering From Anxiety Attack*


An emergency room physician has been suspended after a video of her mocking a patient claiming to be suffering from an anxiety attack was posted to Facebook, according to the San Francisco Chronicle.

In the video, Dr. Beth Keegstra, of El Camino Hospital in Los Gatos, is seen doubting Samuel Bardwell’s account of what happened to him, saying, “You are the least sick of all the people who are here, who are dying. So you put your head up. Don’t try to tell me you can’t move. Come on. Sit up.”

She tries to force Bardwell to sit up by pulling at his arm, even though he clearly tells her that he is unable to.

“You want us to wheel you to tour house in a gurney?,” she asks him.

Bardwell was hospitalized Monday after experiencing an anxiety attack after a basketball practice. His father, Donald, said Samuel has a history of anxiety attacks, for which he takes Klonopin. It treats seizures, panic disorder, and anxiety. Samuel had not been taking the sedative leading up the Monday anxiety attack.

“She never first came in and introduced herself,” Donald said. “She never said her name, she never asked for his name, she never really examined him.”

Keegstra even accused Donald and his son of coming in for drugs.

*“She said, ‘I know why you people are here, you people who come here for drugs,’ and I said ‘What do you mean you people?’” Donald said. “She was rambling on so angrily that’s why I pulled out my phone.”*

El Camino Hospital released a statement saying that Keegstra has been “removed from the work schedule, pending further investigation.”

“This week, a patient who visited the emergency department at our Los Gatos campus had an interaction with a physician whose demeanor was unprofessional and not the standard we require of all who provide care through El Camino Hospital,” the hospital said. “We have expressed our sincere apologies and are working directly with the patient on this matter.”

This story is pretty much is Exhibit A about the racism black people experience in the medical world. And one has to wonder if Keegstra has done this before.

I’d wager that she has.

If you want to see Keegstra’s atrocious treatment, you can see the video below. It is really bad. But had it not been recorded, this doctor probably would still be treating other patients as badly as she treated Samuel.

***video NSFW***

*https://www.theroot.com/er-doctor-suspended-after-mocking-patient-suffering-fro-1826901510*


----------



## ColibriNoir (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow!!!! Just speechless


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

Couldn't watch it. I've seen and experienced enough myself. Fire her. People who cannot or refuse to exhibit compassion in healthcare do not belong in healthcare. They let my mom die screaming so badly (that my siblings are still haunted by it) from a pulmonary embolism behind a hernia operation; I kid you not. Acted like she was faking like this. That's why I ran up and down every nurse on the floor when my kid had one a few months ago. Do not allow these people with their apathy and incompetence to get away with this. Sue them if you must.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 17, 2018)

Female dog. Nope I take that back. I am sorry for insulting female dogs.

Reminds me of the dr who said a black kid was cute but it was a pity he would grow up to be a criminal


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sue them all....  The doctor, the nurse and the Hospital


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow, she's a doctor?  I wouldn't have guessed in a million years. Lunch lady, maybe, but not doctor.

Anyway, she is despicable.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Wow, she's a doctor?  I wouldn't have guessed in a million years. Lunch lady, maybe, but not doctor.
> 
> Anyway, she is despicable.



Yeah, her look doesn't scream doctor at all. But wasn't the white chick who called the police on the BBQing black folk a doc of some sort , too? What is happening?

Couple of summers ago I had a flare up and couldn't breathe. Had to get my lungs x-rayed. The tech was very similar to this and kept telling me to remove my weave for the picture. Ma'am, this is my hair. Well get it up past your shoulders for a clear pic. This chick came from out of the booth, starts running her hands all through my hair and saying, "this isn't really your hair, is it?" Repeatedly. OMG, if you don't get your nasty hands off me and get this picture done! I cannot breathe, it's hard to stand, and you're stuck on stupid right now?! 

Hate to say it but my daughter and I were discussing this the other day. We are regularly dealing with people in healthcare who are barely literate, don't know meds, can't spell meds, don't know or can't spell conditions, don't know basic universal precautions to prevent infection, aren't kind or sympathetic to any degree. And I've seen it in doctors, nurses, techs....like who is letting these people get degrees? My daughter's infection disease specialist is a pig of a man and a fraud. We go toe to toe at every meeting because he is so rude and so incredibly dense and combative. He speaks in circles. He's on our next to get fired list. He comes across stoned and looks like he has one foot in the grave. They either know their stuff and have a God complex or know the minimum and need a chart with pictures only like Serena was given on Handmaid's Tale. It's a mess.


----------



## nysister (Jun 17, 2018)

No, that's why WHITE WOMEN go to the Dr. Jabba has it backwards.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 17, 2018)

I can't formulate words right now.


----------



## nysister (Jun 17, 2018)

I take it this is not a top notch hospital. She couldn't get a job looking like that in most places. These subs need to be smacked back in place.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 17, 2018)

The saving grace of this is that his father was with him.   Had he been alone...with that woman who looks like a pig, who knows what the outcome would have been.  Thank God for his father who was there with him.   How many other patients has she abused and gotten away with it?   

She needs to be sued and fired.   Not just by the patient and his Dad, but by every other honest doctor, because her actions are only making it harder for those who truly care for human beings no matter what color they are.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

nysister said:


> No, that's why WHITE WOMEN go to the Dr. Jabba has it backwards.



Co-signed. White girl wasted takes many forms and the men folks, too. Part of the reason I don't take most of the meds I should be is when they tightened up to staunch this little opioid epidemic dropping these folks like flies...every single pharmacy in my area cut me off my meds. I only went to one but none would take my scripts. Seriously. White folks ODing but stop the black "crackheads." The wild part is my doc and I argue every month because I never take their full dosages. Ever. Not for pain and I tiptoed through the psych meds. White gf told me about the lone black pharmacist in our area who would handle my scripts. He told me all these little soccer moms be stocking up at all these different pharmacies within like 50-100 mile radiuses. Selling it, ODing. One white guy comes in with his son trying to be Walter White 2.0. And they were so nasty to me about it. Black pharmacist said he called around and their was nothing to indicate why I should have been cut off. My kid drew a correlation between narcissism and racism with the projection and gas lighting the other day. I can't repeat verbatim cause I'm a vegetable, lol, but it is was on the money and quite profound. If they are accusing you of it, they are probably guilty of it.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 17, 2018)

Just going by the title alone, I came in here to say some doctors can be quite immature and good to be suspended. 

But that video---that video, that video right there with that patient was used as an example. Hmmm.

Anxiety and pain.  Okay.  Looks like another thread I need to get out of.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 17, 2018)

Posting it on Facebook=Violating HIPAA regulations...  Cha ching!


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Posting it on Facebook=Violating HIPAA regulations...  Cha ching!



This is what I don't get, either. So you went to med school but you don't understand basic privacy laws, HIPAA, or old school ethics? I didn't watch this but did the patient or doc post? As far as I understand, the patient is not beholden to HIPAA but the doc is...and if she posted it, she's not smart enough to be doctoring. Disclaimer: there have been cases of docs posting patients but I didn't watch this one so I'm not sure here.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 17, 2018)

the patient's father posted the video i think


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 17, 2018)

WOW, I’m glad the father recorded this worst-than-a-piece-of-trash thingy. (I refuse to call her a human being/person/woman)

She acted worse than a donkey. I can only imagine how she acts without a camera recording her. 

This isn’t her first time, but I hope it’s her last time. Her license should be revoked in every country, FOREVER!!!

Note to self: keep phone charged up at all times, just in case.


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 17, 2018)

Was the disgusting piece of trash high? I would love to see her credentials....

I couldn’t finish watching.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> Was the disgusting piece of trash high? I would love to see her credentials....
> 
> I couldn’t finish watching.



Y'all would be AMAZED at how many health professionals show up to work STONED. I grew up in the hood and I know when I see it. Pretty sure I've seen stats on anesthesiologists. I get that it's a stressful job, but this isn't a video game where you can hit reset and restore life. Remove yourselves.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 17, 2018)

None of my docs are White for this very reason.


----------



## nysister (Jun 17, 2018)

Wait, they wouldn't fulfill your prescription? 
Is that legal?




Shula said:


> Co-signed. White girl wasted takes many forms and the men folks, too. Part of the reason I don't take most of the meds I should be is when they tightened up to staunch this little opiod epidemic dropping these folks like flies...every single pharmacy in my area cut me off my meds. I only went to one but none would take my scripts. Seriously. White folks ODing but stop the black "crackheads." The wild part is my doc and I argue every month because I never take their full dosages. Ever. Not for pain and I tiptoed through the psych meds. White gf told me about the lone black pharmacist in our area who would handle my scripts. He told me all these little soccer moms be stocking up at all these different pharmacies within like 50-100 mile radiuses. Selling it, ODing. One white guy comes in with his son trying to be Walter White 2.0. And they were so nasty to me about it. Black pharmacist said he called around and their was nothing to indicate why I should have been cut off. My kid drew a correlation between narcissism and racism with the projection and gas lighting the other day. I can't repeat verbatim cause I'm a vegetable, lol, but it is was on the money and quite profound. If they are accusing you of it, they are probably guilty of it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 17, 2018)

Shula said:


> Y'all would be AMAZED at how many health professionals show up to work STONED. I grew up in the hood and I know when I see it. *Pretty sure I've seen stats on anesthesiologists.* I get that it's a stressful job, but this isn't a video game where you can hit reset and restore life. Remove yourselves.



Yea it's more common in the specialty.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

nysister said:


> Wait, they wouldn't fulfill your prescription?
> Is that legal?




They claimed it was their right to refuse if they didn't feel "comfortable". Same pharmacy would drop the ball on not having my kid's lifesaving med on time every month. This Asian dude legit looked at me and says it just falls out of the system when you have Medicaid. That's nice, but we don't have Medicaid. I am most certain we have better insurance than you. And we do. I'm not dissing anyone on Medicaid but the second they see a black face, they cut up. I've one script alone for me that is $2500 a month. My kid's starts for one at $3500. Y'all are losing valuable business reveling in your "white adjacentness". Just went thru a week of nonsense for a common blood pressure med for her we ordered a week ago. I called about 8 times total, last time at 4am Saturday for the on call doc because we were out. I'm just going start prefacing things with..."you know, I once sued a specialty pharmacy and they no longer exist. You got next?" I'm so sick of black folks being mistreated for the sins And ignorance of white folks.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 17, 2018)

I love cell phones. People can’t get away with this type of despicable  behavior anymore.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 17, 2018)

Ahem. And how did I know without even a video or a name but just the title that this was going to be a white woman?


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 17, 2018)

@nysister: Yes, a pharmacist can legally decline to fill any prescription for a person.


----------



## Shula (Jun 17, 2018)

Bun Mistress said:


> Ahem. And how did I know without even a video or a name but just the title that this was going to be a white woman?



Had a white male doc cut up on me so bad back in Oct/Nov. Nephrologist. This dude was NASTY. He asked a question. I answered for whatever reason. THIS JOKER WENT, "I DO NOT WORK IN PEDS, WHEN I NEED YOU TO SPEAK, YOU CAN SPEAK."  Gurrllllllllllllllll, lol, gurl. Then he asks my kid about the family medical history of people in my family she's never met CUZ they dead. Rofl. My baby is brilliant. She didn't answer, at all; became like a statue, on cue. I could not have planned it better. He got so flustered and looked at me. I'm like, "Oh, you want the history of people I knew but she's never met and as such has no clue as to the answers you are seeking? I see." The African doc behind him was so sweet and professional before he came in and his face was MORTIFIED. He could not believe that man was talking to me like that. After "god" (small g) left, the African doc is all apologetic, "I'm so sorry; he really is the best we have." I said he ain't good enough for us. Went to set up the next appointment as we were leaving. Made them give me the whole roster and stats. Her health is too complicated for rookies but you WILL respect us. The ladies were like, "You don't want to see him anymore"? I explained and they started spilling. White woman, too. "Girl, he's been like that for YEARS." Thank you for your honesty. He's fired.


----------



## nysister (Jun 17, 2018)

Shula said:


> They claimed it was their right to refuse if they didn't feel "comfortable". Same pharmacy would drop the ball on not having my kid's lifesaving med on time every month. This Asian dude legit looked at me and says it just falls out of the system when you have Medicaid. That's nice, but we don't have Medicaid. I am most certain we have better insurance than you. And we do. I'm not dissing anyone on Medicaid but the second they see a black face, they cut up. I've one script alone for me that is $2500 a month. My kid's starts for one at $3500. Y'all are losing valuable business reveling in your "white adjacentness". Just went thru a week of nonsense for a common blood pressure med for her we ordered a week ago. I called about 8 times total, last time at 4am Saturday for the on call doc because we were out. I'm just going start prefacing things with..."you know, I once sued a specialty pharmacy and they no longer exist. You got next?" I'm so sick of black folks being mistreated for the sins And ignorance of white folks.



I'm so sorry you're going through this.


Atthatday said:


> @nysister: Yes, a pharmacist can legally decline to fill any prescription for a person.



That's awful. That should be in the hands of the person that writes the perscription not the one that dispenses it. If they carry it they should give it out. Most perscriptions are digital these days relieving some of their (the pharmacists) liability I'd deduce.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 17, 2018)

The worst part about this is even after being "removed from the schedule" this lady probably still thinks she's done nothing wrong. I can see her at home yelling at her lesbian life partner about the 2 n words that got her laid off. Just makes me sick. When she grabbed him I would have called for security and cried assault. I think there was someone off camera trying to tell her to chill too because at one point she seemed to explain herself to them saying "because he's claiming he can't get up". I hope she never works again. 

It sucks that there are people like this. I used to hear about things like this (or see videos in this social media age) all the time but seeing the person in action right in front of you is totally different. I once saw a doctor scream at the top of his lungs at a nurse or someone in scrubs - not sure what their profession was - like she wasn't even a human being in the middle of the hallway right outside of an open room. And then she had to go in there and tend to the person she was just humiliated in front of. I was sitting of to the side waiting for my mom. I was like he treats people he works with who assist him like this then how does he treat patients? I got up just to make sure he wasn't my mother's doctor because I didn't need a reason to get in his face after seeing the way he was acting. 

I also had a doctor who would yell at me if I asked questions...about MY health. She wanted to take a test and I would ask what is it for and she would raise her voice and say something smart like "Who's the doctor here?" It's so weird that they think they can treat people like this? Like there aren't better, nicer, decent doctors out there that people are more comfortable with. When I dumped her she tried to be so nice to me telling me even though I had co-pays she would waive them for me and wanting to talk about her kids and stuff. Nope, gimme a copy of my patient file and we're done.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

nysister said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this.
> 
> 
> That's awful. That should be in the hands of the person that writes the perscription not the one that dispenses it. If they carry it they should give it out. Most perscriptions are digital these days relieving some of their (the pharmacists) liability I'd deduce.



I believe we have the same daddy; you know what it is.  And thank you, I'm assured I'll be fine, lol. Eventually.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

Bravo to you and rinse and repeat as often as you have to. You don't have to take that crap from ANYBODY. Let alone someone who is sworn to do no harm. I've seen so much and I used to be timid. I'm not the one anymore. So glad you stuck up for yourself and humbled her.




LdyKamz said:


> The worst part about this is even after being "removed from the schedule" this lady probably still thinks she's done nothing wrong. I can see her at home yelling at her lesbian life partner about the 2 n words that got her laid off. Just makes me sick. When she grabbed him I would have called for security and cried assault. I think there was someone off camera trying to tell her to chill too because at one point she seemed to explain herself to them saying "because he's claiming he can't get up". I hope she never works again.
> 
> It sucks that there are people like this. I used to hear about things like this (or see videos in this social media age) all the time but seeing the person in action right in front of you is totally different. I once saw a doctor scream at the top of his lungs at a nurse or someone in scrubs - not sure what their profession was - like she wasn't even a human being in the middle of the hallway right outside of an open room. And then she had to go in there and tend to the person she was just humiliated in front of. I was sitting of to the side waiting for my mom. I was like he treats people he works with who assist him like this then how does he treat patients? I got up just to make sure he wasn't my mother's doctor because I didn't need a reason to get in his face after seeing the way he was acting.
> 
> I also had a doctor who would yell at me if I asked questions...about MY health. She wanted to take a test and I would ask what is it for and she would raise her voice and say something smart like "Who's the doctor here?" It's so weird that they think they can treat people like this? Like there aren't better, nicer, decent doctors out there that people are more comfortable with. When I dumped her she tried to be so nice to me telling me even though I had co-pays she would waive them for me and wanting to talk about her kids and stuff. Nope, gimme a copy of my patient file and we're done.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 18, 2018)

Substance abuse aside, the irony is, personality tests arent required to obtain a degree, license, badge, etc. I’m not aware of too many professions that offer in-depth: interpersonal skills, communication, diversity, etc., classes. 

But then again, if the classes were offered, how many of the “I’m yt and always right” group would take them? Who would teach the classes?


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Substance abuse aside, the irony is, personality tests arent required to obtain a degree, license, badge, etc. I’m not aware of too many professions that offer in-depth: interpersonal skills, communication, diversity, etc., classes.
> 
> But then again, if the classes were offered, how many of the “I’m yt and always right” group would take them? Who would teach the classes?



They need a nice little sabbatical from their "we run this".


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> They need a nice little sabbatical from their "we run this".



Yes, and I hope it comes VERY soon, like within the next 10 years. They know it’s coming, and they’re SCARED ! I call it karma.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Yes, and I hope it comes VERY soon, like within the next 10 years. They know it’s coming, and they’re SCARED ! I call it karma.



Amended: 
Shula said: ↑
 
They need a nice little permanent sabbatical from their "we run this".

Just saw a quote from a white man who seemed to be a fan on Jay and Bey's new video at the Lourve. He said something like they are dancing all over the remnants of Western Civilization. Wise man. #It'sOver​


----------



## Shiks (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh wow. I live in a majority Black Country and we have some Asian doctors but NOBODY would speak to me like that and still have a job. Also,this doctor looks so disheveled. Physician heal thyself.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Shiks said:


> Oh wow. I live in a majority Black Country and we have some Asian doctors but NOBODY would speak to me like that and still have a job. Also,this doctor looks so disheveled. *Physician heal thyself*.



 at the bolded. It just takes her atrocious behavior to another level for me. She's unprofessional, unkind, clueless, and apparently not one to be disciplined to any degree in caring for her own body and health . . . but wanna talk down to and accost someone coming in for care.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> None of my docs are White for this very reason.




Apologies for the long post. I'm passionate about good medical care, sorry.


I was going to leave this alone but sadly, this hasn't been the answer for me. When I first got sick, I had a black woman neurologist and her entire staff was redneck, ignorant white women that I had to spell and pronounce everything for. Doc was not attentive, staff was a mess, office was small and smelled like urine. Came out of testing and they were all flirting with hubby, just unprofessional. Diagnosed me with a million things and treated nothing.

Last black woman PA was hot and cold but didn't really ask questions, made excuses for symptoms and other docs who were out of pocket. Y'all think cops protect each other? Try docs, lol.

Best docs I have ever been blessed to have were: Puerto Rican GI doc who literally saved my baby's life after all the neglect before. We actually met a new young doctor who met him at a conference a few months ago. The young doctor was really dull at first, just bland. Nice, smart, but boring. Our old GI doc brought up our case as the best and worst he's ever had because of the difficulty of the case. The young doc legit came to life when he realized he was meeting us. He says our GI doc raved and raved about how awesome we are. Mostly because I figured out that medication mishap that almost killed my kid when the docs couldn't figure it out. That doc went against the entire establishment to support us. And he did it against the wishes of the hospital's lawyers. I always wonder if he left because of  retaliation or something because he loved that area. He's the one who literally taught me like a student. So patient, let me take notes. I luh him so much.

My Jewish psych doc who left me for research. Listened, validated, changed or fixed everything immediately and we would laugh and laugh during my appointments. Miss him.

The original white male who diagnosed my kid because what she had didn't exactly fit the textbook but he was right after pathology came back. Incredible man and top in his field when we got him. Super kind and very hands on.

 And believe it or not, a rock star Ukrainian male doc on the West Coast that did my kid's surgery in such a pioneering way that she may be written up in textbooks somewhere. Her situation was only the second child in the world they accomplished it on and it went so well that her case is the blueprint. This doc once came in from a conference at 2am in blue jeans and came straight to the hospital. He told me he couldn't go home before making sure she was fine. He would tear up because my baby paid him dust, lol. She's cold blooded but our last day with him, he asked her for a hug and she gave him the biggest hug and kiss unprodded and that man cried like a baby. Her case was unique and I had been looking for somebody to take it for months. I saw him on tv, when he pulled off the surgery the first time on a kid, and he called me back personally within an hour of the call. Extraordinary man. No details for privacy reasons but I'm not in a place where I get to even meet too many black docs and the ones I've had were disappointing.

OMG, just remembered this African and Indian doc we used to have. Daughter had to go to ER and the black one was on call. HE REFUSED TO RESPOND TO THE CALLS. He shows up like 11-12 hours later talking about he's tired and needs his rest.  Later on we had a follow up at his office. We are the only people in the waiting room and he kept us waiting while on the phone about his golf game. Like, I could hear him talking about golf way past our appointment time. The nurses were so embarrassed and apologetic. I said I understand your time is important but so is ours...we missed another important appointment we had because of waiting. He KICKED us out of the practice and was supposedly the only pediatrician in the area for kids that chronic. Gleeful about it, too. I was so upset! Who could take care of her now? Shortly after, he was negligent with another kid at the office. His office saw the sickest of the sick kids. They had to call an ambulance and unfortunately, that kid died with him playing around. I was glad he put us out then. He even formally wrote up a letter and sent it to me that we were no longer welcome. And this was back when I was timid, don't make no waves Shula. Sad.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 18, 2018)

@Shula: I’m sorry that you and your family had to endure such abhorrent behavior from the very people who were supposed to help your child. 

For me and my family, in today’s world, it’s not enough to just depend on some professionals. More and more, I find that I have to educate myself on what the professionals should know, just to feel a tad safe. It’s another job to stay on top of the doctors, attorneys, accountant, pharmacists, etc.

As my grandmother always says, “You’re only good as the person who’s giving you the information.” I didn’t understand it then, but I do now.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 18, 2018)

SoopremeBeing said:


> None of my docs are White for this very reason.



All my docs are Black Americans because that is just how it's been since I was a kid. My parents intentionally sought them out and I am satisfied with their expertise and professionalism.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> @Shula: I’m sorry that you and your family had to endure such abhorrent behavior from the very people who were supposed to help your child.
> 
> For me and my family, in today’s world, it’s not enough to just depend on some professionals. More and more, I find that I have to educate myself on what the professionals should know, just to feel a tad safe. It’s another job to stay on top of the doctors, attorneys, accountant, pharmacists, etc.
> 
> As my grandmother always says, “You’re only good as the person who’s giving you the information.” I didn’t understand it then, but I do now.




Thanks so much for this, sis. I appreciate it. I really am fine. My posts may seem emotional because it can be shocking to see your innocent baby sick and people act like whatever and rewrite medical records to cover mistakes. It's appalling to me, but I'm really ok. Your grandmother is right and I've taught my daughter the same thing. Unfortunately sometimes we have to doctor the doctor and (police the police). And praise be, she is better than I am at it. She found some obscure clotting abnormality that tends to be a little more common in the lupus population. She is working with her bomb new hematologist for further testing to see if that is  the reason for her latest hiccup. I'm proud of her, my mom died of a clot, oldest sister has had a few bouts with them (needs new lungs), and I have lupus. She will be further testing to see if that could be the underlying reason because her clotting is so extensive, they've literally never seen it before. She could be saving my life, too, with this info. She used to want to go into medicine but wants nothing to do with it now. However, she and I will research and learn as much as we can because we do genuinely enjoy it. She feels she's too apathetic, lol. She blames it on her medication, lol. I tried to call her out on it but her research on it says it may be true, lol. #irony.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> All my docs are Black Americans because that is just how it's been since I was a kid. My parents intentionally sought them out and I am satisfied with their expertise and professionalism.




If I lived in a place, where this was possible, I'd still go for it. I did stumble upon a group of black women psyches in my area. Pondering over it. I'm feeling pretty good upstairs for now but I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> If I lived in a place, where this was possible, I'd still go for it. I did stumble upon a group of black women psyches in my area. Pondering over it. I'm feeling pretty good upstairs for now but I'll keep them in mind.



Yes, it all comes down to where you live. My city has a long history of Black people in the medical field so I have a lot to choose from. Unfortunately, our medical institutions are going downhill(Howard U Hospital for example), due to financial mismanagment and the Black American doctors worth their salt are fleeing to greener pastures. I have a plethora of American doctors to choose from in my area and for that I am grateful.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 18, 2018)

Shula said:


> I was going to leave this alone but sadly, this hasn't been the answer for me. When I first got sick, I had a black woman neurologist and her entire staff was redneck, ignorant white women that I had to spell and pronounce everything for. Doc was not attentive, staff was a mess, office was small and smelled like urine. Came out of testing and they were all flirting with hubby, just unprofessional. Diagnosed me with a million things and treated nothing.
> 
> Last black woman PA was hot and cold but didn't really ask questions, made excuses for symptoms and other docs who were out of pocket. Y'all think cops protect each other? Try docs, lol.


It was just them.  I am sure there are great physicians of all backgrounds.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> It was just them.  I am sure there are great physicians of all backgrounds.




I agree.  It's just my location and the needle and haystack thing, I'm sure. Thanks.


----------



## Shula (Jun 18, 2018)

Ooh, these people are sooooo wicked and evil and for why? When my daughter got out of the hospital with her DVT, I drove right to the same pharmacy that cut me off and I told the lady point blank after she asked for ID for the narcs, "You see, she went from one script to 7 in one hospital stay? I HAD BETTER not have an ounce of trouble getting that prescription from you people! You see this midline in her arm? No problems, you hear me?! 

She was all cowered down, "No ma'am, no problems."  I hate to have to get like that with folks. I'm a love and light kinda person but keep messin' around with my kid and you serving all these white junkies like it's cookies y'all are selling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2018)

What's wrong with them? Like, really? To want to see suffering. DISGUSTING.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 18, 2018)

^^^ Not that it is surprising but too bad he didn’t come with receipts. The fact that a medical professional would actually post something like that is telling.


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What's wrong with them? Like, really? To want to see suffering. DISGUSTING.



Practiced inhumanity. Sub-hunans.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 18, 2018)

nysister said:


> Practiced inhumanity. Sub-hunans.



Incredibly, incredibly sad. Like, tear-causing.


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Incredibly, incredibly sad. Like, tear-causing.


 

Sad and utterly ENRAGING to live through. I remember that last day my child had been bleeding internally for weeks and that doctor lying to me that she wasn't and her barely waking up that day....whew...when they finally helicoptered out to the hospital 2 hours away...her pediatrician would lie and call to get status updates. Have his nurses lie and call to get updates while stalling on her records. At this point, I had told him he is no longer her doc and he was talking to the staff trying to get ahead of a lawsuit and changing her records to save his butt. Life means NOTHING to a lot of people in the life saving business. I was beyond hurt. If you ladies feel like they aren't giving you the attention you need, go elsewhere and let them know why. You have no business defiling this profession treating people this way. I've been known to grab a nurse's wrist while she tried to give my kid a syringe of medication that wasn't hers. I'm the least violent person you will ever meet but if you're out of pocket and my child is about to be harmed, I will put my hands on you because I have seen how far you will go and how much farther you will go to lie and cover it up. Of course, I was right. That syringe didn't even have my kid's name on it. You can hate me all you want but you will not be harming my kid because of your racism, arrogance, ignorance, or unprofessionalism. Not today.


----------



## Sosa (Jun 19, 2018)

I work in the medical field. Y’all know never to leave your loved ones unattended in the hospital-right?


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

Sosa said:


> I work in the medical field. Y’all know never to leave your loved ones unattended in the hospital-right?




Thank you! I just did a 10 day stint in a straight back chair no home breaks, nothing. I've done as long as 4 months. We live here now, how you doing? My brother was on life support. They extubated him, he's talking and fine to my brother, my brother steps away, doc gave him something to drink, he  was supposed to be NPO, we got another funeral. There are excellent docs out there. Do not assume you have one.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 19, 2018)

Shula said:


> Thank you! I just did a 10 day stint in a straight back chair no home breaks, nothing. I've done as long as 4 months. We live here now, how you doing? My brother was on life support. They extubated him, he's talking and fine to my brother, my brother steps away, doc gave him something to drink, he  was supposed to be NPO, we got another funeral. There are excellent docs out there. Do not assume you have one.


whats a NPO?


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> whats a NPO?



ETA:
*Nothing by mouth* is a medical instruction meaning to withhold food and fluids. It is also known as *nil per os* (*npo* or *NPO*), a Latin phrase whose English translation is most literally, "nothing through the mouth". Variants include *nil by mouth* (*NBM*), *nihil*/*non*/*nulla per os*, or *complete bowel rest*.[1] A liquid-only diet may also be referred to as bowel rest.[2]

The typical reason for NPO instructions is the prevention of aspiration pneumonia, e.g. in those who will undergo general anesthesia, or those with weak swallowing musculature, or in case of gastrointestinal bleeding, gastrointestinal blockage, or acute pancreatitis. Alcohol overdoses that result in vomiting or severe external bleeding also warrant NPO instructions for a period

It's when the patient is not be given anything by mouth. Doc came right on in and gave him a big glass of water cause "she didn't know". It was in his records, my brother knew. These folks are careless. Our routine when my daughter is in house is that you pass her meds off to me or her and they are named as given every time. I'm not difficult about it. I bathe her, get her to and from bathroom all hours day or night, clean ups if she throws up....all the menial tasks. Frees up time and stress for the nurse and they tend to be a little more diligent and they do better, in my experience. Shouldn't have to do all that but whatever keeps my kid alive and sane in the chaos.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 19, 2018)

Shula said:


> Thank you! I just did a 10 day stint in a straight back chair no home breaks, nothing. I've done as long as 4 months. We live here now, how you doing? My brother was on life support. They extubated him, he's talking and fine to my brother, my brother steps away, doc gave him something to drink, he  was supposed to be NPO, we got another funeral. There are excellent docs out there. Do not assume you have one.



Omg.


----------



## Farida (Jun 19, 2018)

Whether or not the dude was truly ill (because people DO fake)

Her behavior was completely unacceptable. Unprofessional, unethical and lacking compassion.

I could write a dissertation on the poor treatment I have received from doctors. I honestly believe a lot ot the depression I have suffered recently is due to that. Doctors who have dismissed, ignored and patronized me. After 2 years of writing my complaints off they believed me when I collapsed in my office and was rushed to the ER...and the ER docs were like, “duh, she has X condition,” then they started treating me.


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm so sorry you had to deal with that because it amplifies the pain you're suffering mentally, emotionally, and physically exponentially. I have no doubt it adversely affected your depression. I remember holding my almost lifeless baby and the intensity of the pain when they are sitting across from you blank faced and emotionless as if "these things happen." I can't articulate how much this hurts to be treated like that when you're in the middle of a health crisis but I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

 I had one nurse call me and apologize and ask if my baby was alright and if she could come to our home just to see my daughter was ok for herself. Her original pediatrician was a boorish man and whenever the nurse would agree with me or try to say something was amiss with my daughter, he would bulldoze over her and humiliate her. I was touched that she cared and apologized and it really did make all the difference in the world to me. I can understand, accept, and forgive mistakes.  When they kill your loved one like its part of the job and hit you with that apathetic so what stuff...every time you think about it...it's like they are killing them over and over again. Then you try to sue and you hear them talk in legal terms what the worth of your loved one's life was...and it's like they are killing them again. If I had my health, I'd be in patient advocacy and I'd be kicking tail and working closely with lawyers that will make you care because you're sick of losing money and your reputation is mud now.



Farida said:


> Whether or not the dude was truly ill (because people DO fake)
> 
> Her behavior was completely unacceptable. Unprofessional, unethical and lacking compassion.
> 
> I could write a dissertation on the poor treatment I have received from doctors. I honestly believe a lot ot the depression I have suffered recently is due to that. Doctors who have dismissed, ignored and patronized me. After 2 years of writing my complaints off they believed me when I collapsed in my office and was rushed to the ER...and the ER docs were like, “duh, she has X condition,” then they started treating me.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 19, 2018)

This is doctors for ya, they wouldn’t consider someone with anxiety and probably hypochondria seriously . She doesn’t see anything physically wrong so she’s thinking he’s bluffing end of story . She probably had hundreds patients in much worse conditions to attend .Was she rude and dismissive?  Yes .I had that a lot in the past ,even when it came to my autistic son ,one of them told me I was being paranoid to think he had problems.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 19, 2018)

Farida said:


> Doctors who have dismissed, ignored and patronized me


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

LeftRightRepeat said:


>


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 19, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> This is doctors for ya, they wouldn’t consider someone with anxiety and probably hypochondria seriously . She doesn’t see anything physically wrong so she’s thinking he’s bluffing end of story . She probably had hundreds patients in much worse conditions to attend .Was she rude and dismissive?  . I had that a lot in the past ,even when it came to my autistic son ,one of them told me I was being paranoid to think he had problems.
> Sorry but if I was her I would be impatient with him aswell ,he seems to be trying hard to make a story out of it.



so because you can't "see" anxiety unless its an attack happening right then and there, its ok for her to treat him the way she did? He obviously has a condition which is why he has a script. There's no reason for her to treat him the way she did, if she didnt have the patience someone else can take off.

I say off the cuff ish sometimes lol but at times you get me wondering


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 19, 2018)

All the best with everything @Shula. Your baby sounds very strong. Currently investigating the doc that dealt with my mom, while it won't bring her back, it will help me and especially my father get down to certain things that happened that weren't appropriate for her care.


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

FelaShrine said:


> All the best with everything @Shula. Your baby sounds very strong. Currently investigating the doc that dealt with my mom, while it won't bring her back, it will help me and especially my father get down to certain things that happened that weren't appropriate for her care.



Aw sis, I'm so sorry you all had to suffer through this as well. It's worse than heartbreaking and no one should have to experience this. I truly hope you get the answers you seek and it won't bring her back but I pray you get some measure of peace from it. I'm hurt and angered for you having been there myself but I know both of our moms would want us to do the best we can to not let it rob us of anymore than it has to and to heal as best we can. You have my support and my thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Shula (Jun 19, 2018)

FelaShrine said:


> so because you can't "see" anxiety unless its an attack happening right then and there, its ok for her to treat him the way she did? He obviously has a condition which is why he has a script. There's no reason for her to treat him the way she did, if she didnt have the patience someone else can take off.
> 
> I say off the cuff ish sometimes lol but at times you get me wondering



Thanks for this Fela, as well. That comment kind of took my breath away but I don't like to "confront or challenge" people if I cannot do it lovingly or respectfully. I'm under the weather so I left it. @Kindheart you are certainly entitled to your opinion but as a human being, a mother to a vulnerable person, I would hope that you can see that people deserve to be treated with dignity and compassion particularly during a health crisis. I didn't watch the video out of consideration for my mental health. I do not like to see people mistreated. People react to all sorts of medical issues differently. His anxiety attack may not be typical for what she sees but she has no right to demean or treat him inhumanely based on what? A feeling, a color? You mentioned you have an autistic child, you won't always be here to protect him, imagine someone mistreating him because he isn't behaving in a neurotypical way that suits the person. I'm certain you've have to deal with that at least on a micro level at some point by now anyway because people are jerks. Please treat people as you would want your son treated. As @Farida mentioned, it only adds to the burden of your health when you're not treated with respect or dignity. I hope I'm not speaking out of turn and you may have never done anything close but please just consider the experiences in this thread and CHOOSE to do the right thing. I say this with e-love, sis. Sincerely.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 19, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> This is doctors for ya, they wouldn’t consider someone with anxiety and probably hypochondria seriously . She doesn’t see anything physically wrong so she’s thinking he’s bluffing end of story . She probably had hundreds patients in much worse conditions to attend .Was she rude and dismissive?  Yes .I had that a lot in the past ,even when it came to my autistic son ,one of them told me I was being paranoid to think he had problems.



I missed this comment. Just now seeing it.

You're kidding, right?

It's dangerous, neglectful, unprofessional, and immoral to mistreat ANY patient and especially mental health patients.

Because anxiety isn't physically perceivable, it's fake?

Because someone told you that you were paranoid, then it must have been okay for them to have told you that?

I don't know what to say. I guess I want to give you a big hug and tell you that, no, none of that is okay and PLEASE don't accept it or encourage it.


----------

